# Lapierre Zesty 714 2009 1500 Euro unter Neupreis



## Multisurfer (24. Juli 2010)

Bis Sonntagabend habt Ihr die Chance, mein 1 Jahr junges Traum-AM-Fully Lapierre Zesty 714 Modell 2009 1500 Euro unter Neupreis zu ersteigern.

Klickt einfach mal auf

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lapierre-Zesty-7...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e5d10718a

oder gebt "Zesty" in der Ebay-Suchzeile ein und Ihr werdet fündig!

Multisurfer


----------



## Marki72 (3. Oktober 2010)

Multisurfer schrieb:


> Bis Sonntagabend habt Ihr die Chance, mein 1 Jahr junges Traum-AM-Fully Lapierre Zesty 714 Modell 2009 1500 Euro unter Neupreis zu ersteigern.
> 
> Klickt einfach mal auf
> 
> ...



...hast Du dann heuer ein 2010 Modell abzugeben???

Gruß Marki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multisurfer (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Marki,

da ich am Sonntag in DABO/Vogesen wieder einen geilen Biketag mit dem 714/2010 hatte geb ich´s momentan nicht her, abgesehen davon dass die 2011-Serie wie bereits mehrfach im Lapierre-Forum kommuniziert wurde (gilt für alle Hersteller) ausstattungstechnisch abgespeckt werden, um die gestiegenen Kosten aufzufangen.

Die 2010er Zesty-Serie kann ich dir aber nur wärmstens empfehlen. Tipp: Schau zwischendurch mal ins franz. Ebay, vielleicht hast du Glück..

Gruss Dirk


----------

